# php my admin



## Ape50 (15. Apr 2014)

hi leute, 
evtl kann mir hier jmd. weiterhelfen. 
kann man mit php my admin arrays von ints speichern?

was ich machen möchte:
ich habe ein forum und möchte da z.b. abstimmungen oder zusagen auf bestimmte ereignisse 
in der datenbank speichern, dazu speicher ich mir dann in dem ereigniss ein array von den ids der user,
ich muss ja wissen wer schon abgestimmt hat oder wer zugesagt hat.
oder macht man sowas anders?

habe grade erst angefangen mit html/php/datenbanken, deshalb habe ich noch keine großen vorkenntnisse.

hoffentlich weiß hier jmd bescheid oder kann mich irgendwohin weiterverlinken, ich habe dazu bei google 
nichts hilfreiches gefunden.

viele grüße
ape


----------



## stg (17. Apr 2014)

Speicher doch einfach in einer zusätzlichen Tabelle, welcher User in welcher Umfrage teilgenommen hat


```
TABLE USER
user_id

TABLE POLL
poll_id

TABLE HAS_VOTED
user_id
poll_id
```


----------



## Kevin94 (20. Apr 2014)

Und ich dachte, ich müsste an der Forensoftware zweifeln, aber welcher **** postet den selben Beitrag, im selben Forum absichtlich zweimal?

Könnten ein Mod bitte die zwei Threads zusammen führen: http://www.java-forum.org/scriptsprachen/159693-php-my-admin.html


----------

